# The Future of Photography



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 30, 2015)

The Future of Photography - 7 camera features you will see before you die - Digital Camera World

Sounds like some great stuff is heading our way soon!!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 30, 2015)

tbh, except for the organic sensor giving better dynamic range, those sound like marginal technical improvements that wouldn't affect me too much.

The light field will come with huge costs in megapixels and processing - not so worth it to me.


----------



## cgw (Jan 30, 2015)

Too bad there's not an onsite click-bait listicle filter...


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm still not very familiar with lightfeild imaging.. Does it negate the need to focus while shooting all together? If so that sort of advancement seems like something that would change everything about photography.. High cost or not. Most new technologies don't start out as good as their full potential can reach.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 30, 2015)

cool. Then you wont have to get the focus or the exposure right. just hit the button. About what i thought anyway, we are leaving the world of photography and going to something else. Digital imaging.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 30, 2015)

Light field moves focusing from pre-exposure to post-exposure, and makes it very flexible.

The Lytro guys are trying to push light field photographs as a new thing, a sort of digital object that you as the viewer play with and explore. I'm not sure that's going anywhere.

Light field is pretty clearly in the future, though. As I recall the cost in pixels is not actually that high, computation is pretty heavy duty, but that's a solvable problem. With some defaults like "make everything in focus' or "render all the faces sharp" it becomes a pretty obvious consumer choice.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm just imagining every great shot that was ruined by being out of focus and if I had the capability to just fix that....

I agree.. while the digital object idea may make a select few types of images work well, I don't see it being a huge change in the way we actually view 2D images.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Feb 3, 2015)

I can see a huge potential in light field photography. It can be used on websites and commercials.


----------

